# Opinion on Value !!!



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I like these HO Detroit cars . It seems since he stopped producing them the value has gone down a bit. Are they worth collecting or do you think the price will continue to fall?? I understand the collect what you love thing.But I sure would love them more if they were cheaper!! LOL!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry, to me their just resin cars, which I have a hard time paying more then 25.00 for.
Just my opinion.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess if you need one to fill some void that you "HAVE" to fill. Always shied away because of the cost factor and they'd never see my track. They are some nice quality units, but they're too many other cars out there that I can pick up on for less and run if I choose to. JMHO.  rr


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

I think the cuda you pictured and the grand prix will hold their values untill a company copies them and make them available as plastic bodies for $12.00


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

if it came just like that with the chassis and custom wheels i'd give 30 bucks and run the heck out of it


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like HO Detroit's work and the attention to detail is outstanding.. But, the cost is prohibitive for me to buy one, and they would be nothing more than shelf queens due the cost factor. Being limited productions, they do have a chance down the road of increasing in value, but how far up the ladder they go is up in the air. I don't have any since I'm not the "investment type". I want cars that I can run, not cars that I can dust... Also keep in mind in the long run as the value of something goes up, the value of the dollar goes down, and in the end if you're lucky you'll break even.. Buy them if you like them, but because you like them...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yup.i never understood the shelf queen thing...sure they're collectors items,but they got motors for a reason!


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

If I remember correctly, HO Detroit was one of the first casters to offer a body that would compete quality wise with plastic. His bodies were very high quality and the auction prices reflected this. then there was a ton of talk about how the guy took a lot of money from someone and never delivered the product or something of the sort. His bodies wer pretty much boycotted at that point and he seemed to get out of the business. I'm sure someone else will correct me on the particulars. The only other company that I ever remember that people seemed to boycott as much was Model Motoring over the Thunder Plus chassis that you were lucky to get a couple of laps before meltdown. It was another example of very poor customer service. Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've done a little homework on model motoring. Harrison Woodrow got the shaft a couple of times. The problem with the chassis was the arms were wound wrong from the factory. Yes, you can blame him for the lack of quality control, and for releasing them with the problems. The detail on MM's bodies was top notch. The crap he went through with GM was the last straw for him, though. Hopefully, the molds are safe and secure, and not destroyed by court order (I don't know, I never did find out the outcome of the trial) and someone can pick up the pieces someday and carry on what he started. If the lottery gods would smile on me once, I would do it!! BUT, I would be doing the whole process right here in the USA, where I can keep an eye on the process!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

oddrods said:


> If I remember correctly, HO Detroit was one of the first casters to offer a body that would compete quality wise with plastic. His bodies were very high quality and the auction prices reflected this. then there was a ton of talk about how the guy took a lot of money from someone and never delivered the product or something of the sort. His bodies wer pretty much boycotted at that point and he seemed to get out of the business. I'm sure someone else will correct me on the particulars. The only other company that I ever remember that people seemed to boycott as much was Model Motoring over the Thunder Plus chassis that you were lucky to get a couple of laps before meltdown. It was another example of very poor customer service. Rob


Does Chris (ho Detriot) do good detailed work, Yep, but I personally know who he got his boost, money, information on resin and general friendship and help from, and YES he did screw them over. Bad human manners=no sales from me.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

alfaslot1 said:


> I think the cuda you pictured and the grand prix will hold their values untill a company copies them and make them available as plastic bodies for $12.00


i agree. i REALLY wanted the Grand Prix and Cutlass... then Dash came out with their Cutlass, and suddenly I'm not missing the HO Detroit version so much...

--rick


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Very true Dash has some real quality cars.My favorite is the Camaro.Next show I'm going to load up on them.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

oddrods said:


> If I remember correctly, HO Detroit was one of the first casters to offer a body that would compete quality wise with plastic. His bodies were very high quality and the auction prices reflected this. then there was a ton of talk about how the guy took a lot of money from someone and never delivered the product or something of the sort. His bodies wer pretty much boycotted at that point and he seemed to get out of the business. I'm sure someone else will correct me on the particulars. The only other company that I ever remember that people seemed to boycott as much was Model Motoring over the Thunder Plus chassis that you were lucky to get a couple of laps before meltdown. It was another example of very poor customer service. Rob


That someone was me.Tom Stumpf


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

afxcrazy said:


> Very true Dash has some real quality cars.My favorite is the Camaro.Next show I'm going to load up on them.


Ed,I can't believe you said that.Welcome to the new world. Tom


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> Ed,I can't believe you said that.Welcome to the new world. Tom


Hello My names Ed and I'm a dash-aholic !!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I guess it all depends on how you look at things..*

I like the Dash camaro too, but there are 2 things that I wish were a bit different. The first is a trick of the eyes due to compound curves. Look at the front wheelwell to the spoiler in the first picture.. How that funky wheel well shape gets there at that angle intrigues me, as it's not like that at all from the side view. The other is the tail lights being part of the bumper. There prolly is no solution for the first thing, and looking at the body in hand isn't as noticable as looking at it in macro vision. But the taillights should have been done right (molded set into the body) instead of an added on the bumper kinda thing. I still like mine, and will be attempting a lit version one of these days.. I guess the bumper lights will make my job easier to match LEDs to the holes... :thumbsup:


----------

